# (WI) AFC Docheno's Stray Tracer



## Loran Marmes (JR) (Jan 19, 2013)

Trace is out of NFC AFC Robber's Stray Bullet x Drake's Prima Donna QAA








HuntingLabPedigree


Online Labrador retriever pedigree database



www.huntinglabpedigree.com





Fully amateur trained, stays home during fall to hunt upland and waterfowl. Powerful beautiful yellow factored who stays in the house with us, great on/off switch. Trace runs his blinds just as hard as his marks kicking up dirt. very good in the water, wants to do the right thing and an exceptional marker. I currently own a pup out of trace who won a qual as a 2 years old this year.
If you would like to see Trace in action, he was showcased in the Lardy/Farmer rematch Symposium


*OFA Hips: *LR-236901G49M-VPI (Good)
*Eye CERF/CAER: *LR-EYE15991/49M-VPI
*OFA Elbow: *LR-EL86737M49-VPI (normal)
*EIC: *LR-EIC08/75F-PI (clear)
*AKC reg: *SR84929408

[email protected]
920-988-1337


----------



## drunkenpoacher (Dec 20, 2016)

A truly magnificent specimen.
Nice looking dog too.


----------

